# synthetic oil



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

does syn. oil get milky when u get water in it ,like regular oil does?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

not quite the same it doesn't mix with water as well, so you have a better shot at blowing your engine if you sink. 
I only ran mobil 1 in my first engine. runs cooler but you take that risk. Go back to the regular if you r planning on going deep.


----------

